# Clybel pork



## The Rodney (Aug 5, 2020)

Scouting doves this morning and bumped five hogs... very healthy specimens.  I jump hogs here about every two years and now I'd like to take one.  Anybody know a processor in the Jasper/Newton area who does hogs?

Also, I read you can take hogs with small game firearms during small game season which opens August 15.... anybody ever shoot a hog with a .22?  The first two I came across were at 20 yds.


----------



## antharper (Aug 5, 2020)

Not sure about a processor , most that do it are deer processors and are closed this time of the year but they are pretty easy to process yourself . And far as 22 it will work and I have killed several with one but it has to be placed pretty good . I’d rather have my bow or muzzle loader


----------



## Waddams (Aug 5, 2020)

My father in law has a .22WMR rimfire rifle. He hasn't done anything with hit in years and years except let it rust. I cleaned it up for him when I saw he had it. I've wanted to take it shooting with me sometime, and as long as it was in good working order, I've thought several times that it could make a decent rimfire hog option.


----------



## Gator89 (Aug 5, 2020)

The Rodney said:


> Scouting doves this morning and bumped five hogs... very healthy specimens.  I jump hogs here about every two years and now I'd like to take one.  Anybody know a processor in the Jasper/Newton area who does hogs?
> 
> Also, I read you can take hogs with small game firearms during small game season which opens August 15.... anybody ever shoot a hog with a .22?  The first two I came across were at 20 yds.



Headshots with a 22 lr will kill a hog, body shots are unlikely to produce a DRT kill.

I would try to obtain a 22 magnum and use a jacketed bullet for pigs, still go for head shots, but the 22WMR has a little more margin of error than 22lr.


----------



## The Rodney (Aug 5, 2020)

Good advice but I only have 22LR and some research says the shot between the ear and eye is a good one.  I wont try a body shot with the LR  What about some buckshot through a .20 gauge heart/lung?


----------



## GTHunter (Aug 5, 2020)

Buckshot is not legal during small game season. Unless the pig is under 30 pounds, I would not try to shoot it with a 22.


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Aug 5, 2020)

The Meat Shed in Putnam County processes hogs all year long. He had to stop temporarily this spring because he got Brucellosis and had to get some medical treatment. He just started taking hogs again in the last week or two. I've taken several hogs to him for processing and he does a great job.


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 5, 2020)

I like a heart lung shot all day and a .22 will puncture and let the air out! I do have a .22 mag as well and carry that now, but don’t hesitate to try and take one with a .22lr! 
BTW- very cool you bumped some hogs!!

Even they know when it’s NOT hunting season


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 5, 2020)

Look a some videos on YouTube and you’ll see the best field method(IMHO) of taking the meat without ever opening The carcass In a nutshell, you unzip down the back with skinning or carpenter’s blade And remove backstraps. Skin just the hams and front shoulders and remove them. A hogs legs come apart very easy when you get your knife in the joint......hams, shoulders and straps, GON! 
Don’t get me wrong, I’m all about going meat eater on it and using ALL of it, but I’ll be collecting 6 pieces and leaving an unopened carcass


----------



## CroMagnum (Aug 5, 2020)

bfriendly said:


> Look a some videos on YouTube and you’ll see the best field method(IMHO) of taking the meat without ever opening The carcass In a nutshell, you unzip down the back with skinning or carpenter’s blade And remove backstraps. Skin just the hams and front shoulders and remove them. A hogs legs come apart very easy when you get your knife in the joint......hams, shoulders and straps, GON!
> Don’t get me wrong, I’m all about going meat eater on it and using ALL of it, but I’ll be collecting 6 pieces and leaving an unopened carcass


Good info


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 5, 2020)

CroMagnum said:


> Good info


Here you go


----------



## across the river (Aug 5, 2020)

The Rodney said:


> Good advice but I only have 22LR and some research says the shot between the ear and eye is a good one.  I wont try a body shot with the LR  What about some buckshot through a .20 gauge heart/lung?


Do you have a muzzleloader?


----------



## CroMagnum (Aug 5, 2020)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Here you go


Thanks for that. I was really not in the mood to drag a hog back to my vehicle...lol. is this the field dressing method you use?


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 5, 2020)

Pretty much. I remove both front legs first. You can then spread the rear legs ( belly down) and they will hold the carcass for you while you remove the back straps/ loin. After I get those removed, I roll them on their back and take the hams. It’s real easy to process them yourself. Shoot smaller ones and you can cook the shoulders or hams in one cooking. Always Always wear latex gloves. Cut from the inside out or your knife blade edge won’t last 2 minutes. You cannot do it wrong. Wear the gloves. Good luck.


----------



## The Rodney (Aug 6, 2020)

I did that with a few deer last year to practice for a hog... very cool. I plan on having a cooler full of ice that day and a few sons to help pack it out




bfriendly said:


> Look a some videos on YouTube and you’ll see the best field method(IMHO) of taking the meat without ever opening The carcass In a nutshell, you unzip down the back with skinning or carpenter’s blade And remove backstraps. Skin just the hams and front shoulders and remove them. A hogs legs come apart very easy when you get your knife in the joint......hams, shoulders and straps, GON!
> Don’t get me wrong, I’m all about going meat eater on it and using ALL of it, but I’ll be collecting 6 pieces and leaving an unopened carcass


----------



## The Rodney (Aug 6, 2020)

across the river said:


> Do you have a muzzleloader?



No but I want to get one one day.  Want to take a deer with a muzzleloader, a shotgun, and a rifle in one season.


----------



## across the river (Aug 6, 2020)

The Rodney said:


> No but I want to get one one day.  Want to take a deer with a muzzleloader, a shotgun, and a rifle in one season.


You can use a muzzle loader during small game for hogs is why I asked.


----------



## ken613 (Aug 6, 2020)

I may have missed it, but are you talking about public land? Or private land?

Any weapon, anytime on private land.


----------



## across the river (Aug 6, 2020)

ken613 said:


> I may have missed it, but are you talking about public land? Or private land?
> 
> Any weapon, anytime on private land.



Title of the thread is Clybel pork.


----------



## The Rodney (Aug 6, 2020)

Clybel WMA in Jasper County


----------



## hambone76 (Aug 6, 2020)

If you have a muzzleloader, use it. 

I haven’t tried it myself, but there are also some folks using shotguns loaded with Apex #2 TSS on pigs with good results.


----------



## Big7 (Aug 6, 2020)

The Rodney said:


> Scouting doves this morning and bumped five hogs... very healthy specimens.  I jump hogs here about every two years and now I'd like to take one.  Anybody know a processor in the Jasper/Newton area who does hogs?
> 
> Also, I read you can take hogs with small game firearms during small game season which opens August 15.... anybody ever shoot a hog with a .22?  The first two I came across were at 20 yds.


Check Greer Holyfield in Covington.

Just blew through your open. And yes, a .22lr will definitely kill a hog.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## ken613 (Aug 7, 2020)

across the river said:


> Title of the thread is Clybel pork.



ATR...gotcha...LOL...completely missed it.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 7, 2020)

Waddams said:


> My father in law has a .22WMR rimfire rifle. He hasn't done anything with hit in years and years except let it rust. I cleaned it up for him when I saw he had it. I've wanted to take it shooting with me sometime, and as long as it was in good working order, I've thought several times that it could make a decent rimfire hog option.


I’ve killed a pile of them with 22mag. Had a few get away, but Ive also had some get away shooting .223 soft points, and 308 soft points, so.


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 16, 2020)

Big7 said:


> Check Greer Holyfield in Covington.
> 
> Just blew through your open. And yes, a .22lr will definitely kill a hog.
> Just my 2 cents.


They don’t do wild pigs


----------



## magraves (Aug 27, 2020)

I'm new to hunting after leaving the Navy and go to Clybel frequently but rarely see hogs. 
I've been trying to kill one for awhile.
Can't figure out what I'm not doing right.

That being said, I love Clybel and walking its peaceful fields and trails. It helps keep me sane between juggling work and going back to college.


I would love the opportunity to tag along with another hunter or two just to get my feet wet and get some pointers! Is there ever a group that meets up and goes out there? I'' bring snacks!


----------



## Doug B. (Aug 31, 2020)

GTHunter said:


> I would not try to shoot it with a 22.


This is fake news.   A .22 has killed a lot of big hogs.   Put the bullet where it needs to go, hog is drt.


----------



## MoCo CRAPPIE (Sep 23, 2020)

Pretty sure Newborn Taxidermy handles them. Or at leas they used to. They are just right around the corner from Clybel / Charlie Elliot on Hwy 142 in Newborn. They do good work too.


----------



## dfurdennis (Oct 6, 2020)

The Rodney said:


> Scouting doves this morning and bumped five hogs... very healthy specimens.  I jump hogs here about every two years and now I'd like to take one.  Anybody know a processor in the Jasper/Newton area who does hogs?
> 
> Also, I read you can take hogs with small game firearms during small game season which opens August 15.... anybody ever shoot a hog with a .22?  The first two I came across were at 20 yds.


J&J deer processing is in the middle of Charlie Elliot, he does pretty good with hogs


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 12, 2020)

dfurdennis said:


> J&J deer processing is in the middle of Charlie Elliot, he does pretty good with hogs


Thanks for the info. Me and my son will be there in a few weeks for the quota hunt


----------

